# New website...feed back please



## Digitalis (Jul 6, 2007)

I have been working on a new web site and I am looking for some feedback before it goes live...

http://www.hoylesphotography.com

It's based on a purchased template but I own the source code so I can make modifications.  All I have to do is learn to code flash.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jul 6, 2007)

You've got some really nice shots on here.


----------



## junray (Jul 8, 2007)

Steve,

I like it. You just need to change a typo in the wedding page. I think you meant "cherised" not "charised" in the sentence, "The images of this event will be cherised......."

By the way, do you mind if I ask where you purchased your template.

Ray


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

the website and the pictures are nice


----------



## Digitalis (Jul 13, 2007)

junray said:


> By the way, do you mind if I ask where you purchased your template.



Thanks for the feedback.  I made the spelling change and now the web site is live... I bought the template from Winklet.

http://www.winkletwebdesign.com/portfolio.asp


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 1, 2007)

Digitalis said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I made the spelling change and now the web site is live... I bought the template from Winklet.
> 
> http://www.winkletwebdesign.com/portfolio.asp


 
Wow, you do awesome work Steve.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## eravedesigns (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the hoyles photography main text shouldnt be curly but more blocky like the rest of the text. The design is pretty sleek and modern and to me the font contradicts the theme. Try it out maybe you will like it


----------



## df3photo (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks good. I am looking to redo my website... to something similar.
 well done.


----------



## row_01 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think your site is sweet and you have nice wedding photos.


----------

